# DIAMOND GIRL



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow who did those murals?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Wow who did those murals?


real nice!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Wow who did those murals?


the same guy that did mike's green trike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice looks good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Custom parts comming soon!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> the same guy that did mike's green trike


Came out nice


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Beautifullllll, looks like candy, bad ass bike


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks good mike.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

its not mine


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

NICE BIKE!!


----------



## Galindo1988 (Mar 25, 2012)

damnn thats a bad ass bike bro clean murals :wow:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

★sick ass bike luv them girls on it★


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

yup javier did the murals he is a amazing artist


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


>


Bad azz bike, nice and simple. Hope you dont over due it with custom parts.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

another great one from the socios fam. 

great job


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Nice bike


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

nice build homies


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for the props on my daughters bike  She says thanks also


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

bike looks tight bro


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Sick bike :wow:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

nice bike Gala


----------



## BuddysLowriders (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice frame work.like how the bike flows.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

BuddysLowriders said:


> Nice frame work.like how the bike flows.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

nice brush work and i like the color.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WHAT CATAGORY DOES IT FALL UNDER?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> WHAT CATAGORY DOES IT FALL UNDER?


Full


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:drama: CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE.TTT


78mc said:


> Full


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

still waiting on parts from krazykuttings


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> still waiting on parts from krazykuttings


 since Woodland?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

EL RAIDER said:


> since Woodland?


Yup


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> since Woodland?


A feew people are still waiting since woodland...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

love the murals....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yup



no bueno


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Parts are in . Now its time to get to work


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

EL SOCIO said:


> Parts are in . Now its time to get to work


yup


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Clown Confusion said:


> yup


Maybe this weekend?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

EL SOCIO said:


> Maybe this weekend?


Give me a call. I got Monday off.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

EL SOCIO said:


> Parts are in . Now its time to get to work



pics or it didn't happen cabron :twak:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

EL SOCIO said:


> Maybe this weekend?


ok let me know so i can bring my tools


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

Flawless...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cant wait to see it with all the new parts on it


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Diamond Girls new rear parts.
Now to assemble the front:cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice i like


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice bike


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

The front will be put together soon:cheesy:


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Are we going to see the front end today


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

TTT for the homie
Sick bike foo can't wait til its finished!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Just a couple more parts left to go and she's ready for the shows


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey that's my seatpost


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

EL SOCIO said:


> Just a couple more parts left to go and she's ready for the shows


Nice


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

I still need a seat post clamp. Anyone have one for sale?


----------



## texastrike (Oct 6, 2007)

EL SOCIO said:


> I still need a seat post clamp. Anyone have one for sale?


 I have one you just need to rechrome it


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

texastrike said:


> I have one you just need to rechrome it


How much you asking for it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

EL SOCIO said:


> How much you asking for it?


He said $15 shipped


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wares the one i gave u gabe


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> wares the one i gave u gabe


Good question.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

se mira chingona :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Raul just donated one the other day. Gracias Raul :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Congrats to my daughter Galaxy she won 1st place full custom and best display at the Streetlow Salinas Show


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

EL SOCIO said:


> Congrats to my daughter Galaxy she won 1st place full custom and best display at the Streetlow Salinas Show



:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

EL SOCIO said:


> Just a couple more parts left to go and she's ready for the shows


Chingona


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hella clean!!


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> se mira chingona :thumbsup:



Bitch Is Bad :thumbsup:


I Wonder Why The Hell Karz Icon Makes Them Sissy Bars Berly Fit !:loco:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

bitchin!


----------



## B3autiii (May 11, 2013)

Damn!!!


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

That bike deserves a custom front fender bro...badass bike


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Sick bike, very nice murals


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the positive comments  . I am looking to get a front fender made.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Thinking about selling it :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

EL SOCIO said:


> Thinking about selling it :dunno:


Maybe we can sell it at the Uniques show next year?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

EL SOCIO said:


> Thinking about selling it :dunno:


give you a box of tabasco :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------

